# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pasaportat biometrike e kartat e identitetit tani merren edhe në Athinë

## shigjeta

Zyra e parë për aplikimin për pasaporta biometrike shqiptare në Athinë në ambasadë u përurua gjatë një ceremonie të posaçme.

Në ambasadën shqiptare në Athinë, filloi aplikimi për pasaportat biometrike dhe kartat e identitetit. 

Zyra e parë për aplikimin për pasaporta biometrike shqiptare në Athinë në ambasadë u përurua gjatë një ceremonie ku merrte pjesë zv/ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, Ferdinand Poni dhe zyrtarë të ministrisë së Jashtme. 

Fillimi i aplikimeve përmbush një kërkesë të vazhdueshme të emigrantëve shqiptarë që ndodhen në Greqi dhe që për arsye objektive e kanë të vështirë të vijnë në Shqipëri për të aplikuar.

Ambasadori shqiptar në Athinë, Dashnor Dervishi, është shprehur për ABC News se infrastruktura dhe personali i specializuar garantojnë përballimin me sukses të fluksit eventual që do të shënohet në ditët e ardhshme. 

Aplikuesit e parë emigrantë për pasaporta ishin te pranishëm që në ditën e parë. 

Më 28 mars pritet të hapet edhe zyra në Selanik. 

Karta kur aplikohet në Greqi kushton 10 euro, ndërsa pasaporta 108 euro.

_ABC_

----------


## the admiral

po ne shtete te tjera a dihet gje kur do fillojne se mbeten duke na genjyer?
ne itali dhe ne zvicer????

----------

